# Sharing or Stealing?



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

As more of us start up blogs and share, and build a blogging community, I though I'd share some tips on some common issues.



> As every blogger knows, there are many out there that just want to use other’s content for SEO purposes, thank goodness for Akismet for catching all those nasty spammers that try to leave comments! But what about the lazy bloggers? The ones who just want your content to fill space on their blog or website? Or the blogger who does like what you write and puts it on their blog, honestly wanting to share? What do you do when you see your work in full on another site? Is it flattery or can it bite you in the butt?


Read more here...


----------



## SparklingCity (Dec 25, 2011)

Is this your blog? I really liked it, very well written, I had never heard of Gravitar before, interesting concept


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

SparklingCity said:


> Is this your blog? I really liked it, very well written, I had never heard of Gravitar before, interesting concept


Thank you, we have several members here and other places in the industry that contribute to the blog, so yes, it is "mine", but more like "ours".

Gravatar is a must if you comment on blogs.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

So, Chris, exactly what is the difference between referencing an article with a link versus copy/pasting someone elses article completely? 

Is it a matter of having something original to say about the topic of the content you are referencing? 

I do see instances of bloggers grabbing up other peoples content and posting it on their own site and have been wondering about this. Since you are the most well traveled blogger in the group, I thought I would ask.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Good post Chris...thanks.

There are a few articles in my 'drafts' that I was thinking may go on BP. As you are more than well aware, I'm also working to get my own website running.

With more than enough things on my plate I don't want to start a blog, put in a few articles....then let sit and collect cobwebs. 

It seemed to me that linking to BP was a better option. 

I don't know squat about SEO other than the random things I read here. 

Good reminder to think about the etiquette before jumping in.


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp. (Oct 6, 2011)

If someone wants something I have to say, I have no problem with it. I take it as a compliment. I would like to recieve credit though.
I try to blog from my own perspective on things and do not enjoy writing "How to" blogs. There are many "How to" and there is nothing I can do oringinal to improve this intellectual property. I find it best to copy and paste and give full credit to the writer including any lnks to the author if available. It is only fair as they did the work. I will give my opinion on the matter and use the "lifted" part of my post to educate my reader.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

My personal opinion is that someone shouldn't be so lazy to just copy and paste an entire article, and be done with it. I would have no problem with someone using my content if they would take the time and add something to it. 

If it is just their thoughts and commentary, breaking it up similar to how multi quote works here on the forum. Even if you disagree with me, add something to it. Don't just paste it and be done.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> So, Chris, exactly what is the difference between referencing an article with a link versus copy/pasting someone elses article completely?
> 
> Is it a matter of having something original to say about the topic of the content you are referencing?


On a larger scale, it becomes a copyright issue, I did not really get into that because it mostly affects the big players on the internet. Remember, I am not talking about taking someones content and posting it as your own, but doing just as you stated, copying whole pieces. Some large news groups have recently come under fire for doing this and the "fair use" is a hotly debated topic.



> Unfortunately, there is no single guide that definitively states how much of a copyrighted work you can use without copyright liability. Instead, courts look to how such excerpts were used and what their relation was to the whole work. If the excerpt in question diminishes the value of the original or embodies a substantial part of the efforts of the author, even an excerpt may constitute an infringing


Source



> Practical Tips for Avoiding Copyright Liability
> 
> While there is no definitive test for determining whether your use of another's copyrighted work is a fair use, there are several things you can do to minimize your risk of copyright liability:
> 
> ...


I have read that a general rule of thumb is only copy 20%. This applies as well as to what we post here on the forum.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Paint and Hammer said:


> It seemed to me that linking to BP was a better option.


It often is, that is part of my goal with it, to create a database of resources that others could link to and share with others and customers, much easier to link to BP then reinvent the wheel on your own blog. 



Paint and Hammer said:


> I don't know squat about SEO other than the random things I read here.


SEO is another subject to be considered. Google will look at the search results and pick the best result, so if the exact same article is on two sites, which does it pick? Usually the better optimized site, the one with higher Page Rank and authority. 



Paint and Hammer said:


> Good reminder to think about the etiquette before jumping in.


To me, the etiquette is the big issue.When I see whole bodies of work on someone else's blog, I am glad they they liked it enough to share it. But I would much rather see an excerpt of the piece, and a link, which leads visitors to my blog, along with a thoughtful comment or additional information. There is a lot of great content out there and we need to be more aware of the context in which we are sharing it. We need to do it in ways that encourage interaction, engagement and cross communication.

Scott and I get many reciprocal hits daily from our blogs by doing this, and you don't see any copy and pasting of articles on TCR or BP.

I really am no expert, just learning as I go as the rest of you are, I just have more time to research it. You guys know me well enough to know I am big on sharing content, and building a blog community that is a resource.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Good post Chris...thanks.
> 
> There are a few articles in my 'drafts' that I was thinking may go on BP. As you are more than well aware, I'm also working to get my own website running.


I'd love to see more guys contribute to BP, it is very easy to just start by writing a few articles there and adding the link to your site, especially if you were to put something on your About Us page, "Paul networks with other contractors across the country to stay abreast of the latest trends, products and industry news"


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> So, Chris, exactly what is the difference between referencing an article with a link versus copy/pasting someone elses article completely?


Another thing is just the way it looks, to some readers, they may not realize that it is someone else's content, especially if you post it in a way that includes the other elements of the original blog, like the related posts, author profile, etc.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Lee Decorating Corp. said:


> If someone wants something I have to say, I have no problem with it. I take it as a compliment. I would like to recieve credit though.
> I try to blog from my own perspective on things and do not enjoy writing "How to" blogs. There are many "How to" and there is nothing I can do oringinal to improve this intellectual property. I find it best to copy and paste and give full credit to the writer including any lnks to the author if available. It is only fair as they did the work. I will give my opinion on the matter and use the "lifted" part of my post to educate my reader.


Yes, but you should not copy and past the whole article. Receiving credit is not only adding a link, but encouraging your reader to visit the other blog. I know many will say, "what, I don't want them to leave my blog", but I don't agree with that thought, unless you are blogging for purely SEO purposes.

Other ways you can "give credit" is to comment, tweet or like their blog.


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp. (Oct 6, 2011)

I agree, I always post a like. If someone goes and looks at the other blog, I am cool with that too. Afterall, I did take intellectual property from that individuals blog. I owe it to them.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Lee Decorating Corp. said:


> I agree, I always post a like. If someone goes and looks at the other blog, I am cool with that too. Afterall, I did take intellectual property from that individuals blog. I owe it to them.


I think this is the part that bothers me, the taking, like this as opposed to the sharing I have been talking about.


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp. (Oct 6, 2011)

I understand. That Is why I gave full credit to Scott and his links. I felt his information was important. I do respect your opinion and understand your point.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Lee Decorating Corp. said:


> I understand. That Is why I gave full credit to Scott and his links. I felt his information was important. I do respect your opinion and understand your point.


But why would you copy and paste not only the entire article, but the comments, related posts and author info, parts of the site, not just the content?

Do you feel there is some SEO benefit or other reason. I am really curious as to why you choose to post it that way.


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp. (Oct 6, 2011)

Not at all. How would posting the comments help me? It was an excellent article that was nearly a year old. It backed up my thoughts in a different manner. Anyone reading my blog should be able to see all comments as they have to do with what I stated in my initial commentary.
I never inteded to mislead anyone that Scotts thoughts were mine and tried my best to give him complete credit. SEO on this never crossed my mind. 
If there is a way I can take off any links on the comments, I would be glad to cancel them if I am told how.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Here is an example of how I did a similar post. Put your commentary in, use the quotes and put part of the original text in, then add a link to "read more".

I agree that you did give credit to the original poster and I am not trying to harass you about it, I just think it is a matter of formatting and technical skills.
Does that make sense?


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp. (Oct 6, 2011)

Absolutely.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

LD

I appreciate your kind words about my writing. And I do not think your intent was to steal my content. Your choice of the word "lifting" content fits what you are doing when you do this. 

Content doesnt need to be "lifted". Here is a really good article with some suggestions on how to properly integrate other people's ideas into your own writing without appearing to be jacking content. 

It is fairly accepted as common blogging knowledge that you shouldnt lift an entire article and paste it. Especially without permission. 

The article of mine that you are discussing with Chris, as you noted, was a year old. But, this article was just one day old when you reposted it in its entirety on your own blog. 

What I didnt like about that case was the fact that you wrote two short paragraphs that were original, and then pasted hundreds of words that were mine. 

You did call it a "repost", but as you will find in my first link in this painttalk post, it is believed that Google punishes both parties in the case of exact duplicate content. That is why experienced writers avoid doing that to each other. 

Instead, quotes or excerpts integrated into your own original content are the more accepted approach. 

We work too hard in creating original content to be punished for someone else being lazy and wanting to lift it. Not that I think that is you, but to snag two pieces on the same day and repackage them on your blog, when you have no history as part of the community on my blog, is a little different. 

It can have the look of "oh cool, I just found a bunch of good content I can fill some pages with."

Obviously, you are putting alot of time into your own blog, and I see that you write alot about trust, character, fraud...things that are matters of principle. 

That is what is most important to take away from this discussion. You need to be more aware of how your posted content is perceived, and the two pieces of mine that are being discussed here in the context of your blog have a funky appearance as posted. 

Fortunately, Chris, myself and others are happy to help you figure out the most appropriate way to share content in a way that actually helps each other, rather than putting the writer of the original content at risk of the Google radar.


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp. (Oct 6, 2011)

You are correct. I am sorry and I will delete blog now. I did not check that date.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Lee Decorating Corp. said:


> You are correct. I am sorry and I will delete blog now. I did not check that date.


LD

The age of the piece doesnt really matter. They are both archived pieces of content on my site. 

I would rather see you restyle them and learn the proper way to cite info, rather than delete.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Lee, I would be happy to help you with that.


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp. (Oct 6, 2011)

I see what I did wrong. I will PM you if I have questions. Thanks.


----------

